# Ireland's Real Financial Future in Easy Understandable Terms



## Leper (12 Jun 2012)

I'm confused.  The amount of spin from politicians of all parties with all kinds of "reframe speak" from our journalists is alarming.  I dont know who I should believe.  I see qualified women and men (many with their children) emigrating, not just for a year, but forever.  I see people of middle age emigrating also.  Some companies are returning record profits and in an alleged economy of scale argument are closing down places of work of people who have earned their profit. 

The rise of call centres is akin to the major supermarkets employing school-kids while simultaneously letting go fulltime staff.  Sources of employment, banks, post-office, local authorities, nursing, civil service have ceased to be.

Is it a case of last man out turn off the lights or is there a realistic happy ending to our plight?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2012)

Hi Leper



> *Ireland's Real Financial Future in Easy Understandable Terms*



That is some challenge!

This would not be easy to do for a few reasons 


The future is actually unpredictable, despite our compulsion to do so. There are just too many variables. External and internal.
It's not easy to explain economic issues
Each person brings their own biases to it.
Within those constraints, I might start a summary Key Post on the topic which others could then correct and amplify. 



I wonder has anyone else done it "A layman's guide to the Irish economy"? 



Have you looked?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jun 2012)

You can look to the past and see what happened in similar (like mass emigration) situations. I don't think anything exactly the same has happened before though.


----------

